
Show HN: Quickly move data between Google Drive and Dropbox - OrangePear
https://movebot.io/how-to-transfer-dropbox-to-google-drive
======
gregjor
Not drag and drop, but free and supports many more storage options.

[https://rclone.org/](https://rclone.org/)

I imagine it wouldn't be all that hard to put a web interface over it.

~~~
OrangePear
Rclone is complex and technical. Also it has other limitations when scaling to
handle big data transfers in the TBs. It also can’t do simple things such as
convert Google file types or support team migrations... In the end my time is
expensive and paying a little bit for these guys to do it is worth it for me.

I just moved my team of designers from Google Drive to Dropbox and it was
pretty darn simple.

~~~
gregjor
Different needs, different tools. rclone is an option. I don't find it
particularly complex but that depends on the user.

If you need document type conversion it doesn't do that. I'm not aware of any
limitations regarding big transfers -- I've used rclone to move terrabytes of
video files with no problems. It copies incrementally and can retry/restart
failed transfers.

Google Drive has a daily transfer limit, maybe that's what you mean, but
that's not a limitation of rclone.

